# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Canary, smart home security device, Canary Connect, Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Canary Connect, Inc.

"Canary: The first smart home security device for everyone" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Meet Canary
July 21, 2013




> The world's first smart home security device for everyone.

----------


## Airicist

Hands on with Canary's smart security device

Published on Jan 16, 2015




> Did the eagerly anticipated, all-in-one security gadget make a strong first impression?


"Canary smart security gadget shipping to backers this week"
After months of delays, the Indiegogo smash hit finally has some good news for its supporters here at CES.

by Ry Crist
January 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Canary Home Security

Published on Jan 26, 2015




> Canary has finally reached it's shipping stage and Jordan received an early device to run it through it's paces. With a focus on software that learns household patterns and can differentiate animals from humans, will it also be as equally as secure?

----------


## Airicist

Canary's smart security device doesn't stack up 

Published on Apr 3, 2015




> Despite impressive video quality and helpful "Homehealth" data, this all-in-one security gadget doesn't quite sing.

----------


## Airicist

Using Canary with Amazon Echo

Published on Feb 3, 2016




> Using Wink and IFTTT, you can change Canary's mode with a voice command.

----------


## Airicist

Canary + Wink

Published on Feb 3, 2016




> Using Wink, you can set a schedule for changing Canary's mode.

----------


## Airicist

Say hello to Canary Talk

Published on Aug 14, 2017




> Whether you're using it to talk to the kids, a nanny, an aging parent, your new puppy, or to ward off an intruder, Canary Talk gives you a voice at home no matter how far from it you are.


"Introducing Canary Talk, Desktop Streaming, and a new Watch Live."
Do More with Canary Membership & Canary App 2.7.0

August 14, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Canary View security kit: A cheaper all-in-one system

Published on Jan 11, 2018




> The $99 Canary View has a lot of the same stuff as the company's original all-in-one security system, but it costs a lot less.

----------

